# Root Tabs



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Just wanted to ask a simple question to garner some discussion on root tabs. Basically, who's used them, which brand would you recommend, where to get them, etc.

A bit of background to the question. I have a planted tank with ADA Amazonia, so I have no issues with root feeding in this tank. However, I recently started an Apisto tank which utilizes silica sand as the substrate. Thanks to rwong2k10, I now have the ability to feed CO2 into this tank too. And since Apisto's like heavily planted tanks, the plan is to now jungle this tank out and really plant it heavily. Given that it's sand, I am thinking EI dosing the water column won't be enough and that I should stick root tabs in. 

I read Rootmedic is good, but I have not been able to source it. Read also Seachem is no good.

Any advice/experience much appreciated.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Make your own! It will cost you about $30 and you will be set for life (I made 300 tabs and still had enough left to probably make 1000 more). 
This way you can also add more or less of each fertilizer to better cater towards your tank.

I got my natural clay from Michael's and the dry fertilizers from Pat (Mykiss).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

A little extra fertilizer can't hurt, I was also gonna say you should try making your own.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

I think i might do try the diy ones. Will research how to. In the mean time any quick primer or recipe on how to diy?

sent from Samsung GS3


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I used to make my own,

using wet red art clay (it's high in iron) then i roll them into balls with a few pellets of osmocote inside them and let it air dry and put them into my planted aquarium's substrate when i see deficiencies in my plants.

my only concern from my personal experience was if you like to pull up and uproot your plants a lot and the clay will get into the water column and you'll have cloudy water for a bit till it settles.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Make your own root tabs!
How to make your own clay root tabs! - YouTube


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Thx all. Looks like i am gonna have a fun, poasibly messy little project for the weekend.

sent from Samsung GS3


----------

